# is this normal MS Edge pushing me to this FLASH UPDATE site



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

every time I click on a post to look at the details the page diverts to this page below?

looks pretty suspicious to me?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

this looks really weird it is spoofing the address bar?

is this related to a dodgy advert, or am I the only one with the issue?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs using Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm I really the only person that gets some right proper links, these are served up when clicking on TTForum links no other general browsing - I installed malwarebytes which has been triggered when being redirected - as an example this happens when I clicked on the tapatalk link put up in the V6 turbocharging thread..










I thought it was some kind of iffy extension but I have none installed.

I am going to create a new user on this laptop to see if it happens with that user - the thing... is we all hated popups from the 90s and whatever but this just redirects the ttforum browser.

is there any control over what adverts are displayed some look a little iffy in any case, if I pay as a member can I stop getting them.. I mean I am pretty sure the whole world an their dog knows that any app claiming to find every windows driver you might need is utter scamming trojan. and I have had 2 different adverts appearing whilst typing this message.!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Go to the bottom of page & delete all board cookies.
Does it happen with another browser?
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Hoggy, I'll try the cookie thing but I am not alone now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it related to the Edge/Google ads problem here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1975963


----------

